# East Coast Rider Question For West Coast Riders or Anyone Knowledgeable



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright what's up guys I live in VA, been riding for 5 or so years now and ride in WVA & PA. It's not exactly ideal but I still love it, get about 30 days in a season. We got like the most snow we've gotten since 95 about a week or two ago so riding has been incredible. I've been to Utah and Colorado a few times and I loved it but can't afford to get out west very often cause I'm a broke ass college kid. 

My question is why exactly is the East Coast referred to as the Ice coast (like what is the actual science behind why the East Coast is more icey than the West)? I've been out west and I've ridden in plenty of ice there to and with all the new snow I haven't ridden much ice if any this season so far and I have about 11 days under my belt so far. Sorry if it's a dumb question, maybe it's different up in like Vermont where it's freezing cold but it just doesn't seem that much more icey around here where I ride compared to where I've been out west.

Also I know you guys get more but is the snow out west any different than the snow we get here? Some guy from Utah me & my boys rode with for a couple runs the other day was telling my friend that the snow is the best in the world there because it's only like 5% water or something like that and it's different here on the East Coast. I had no idea what he was talking about and it sounded like bs but he was also somewhat convincing.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

dry air ,light dry snow vs humid air wet packed snow.....


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Backside7s said:


> it's only like 5% water or something like that and it's different here on the East Coast. I had no idea what he was talking about and it sounded like bs but he was also somewhat convincing.


What he was prob talking about is the humidity.
Low humidity snow means that there iss very little water in the snow therefore its impossible to makke a snowball even if u put a ton of pressure.
hi humidity snow is the opposite and therefore u can make a snowball with ease.

over here on the east coast we get hi humidity snow and after a day or so, all that water is expelled from the snow either from the wax of our bases or from the pressure of our bases and edges as we ride on it. then all that water freezes and turns to ice. Hence the Ice coast came about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh gotcha thanks Mr. Polonia that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

So i lived in Ny for most my life so i know what your riding . thats what i started riding on . so the way i look at it is the west coast has so many more blue bird days where its so warm out that no ice can hide . compared to the east coast where 90% of my days riding where freezing cold with no fresh snow for weeks and hard packed groomers
. Plus the snow is much lighter out here . but don't get me wrong i had some great pow days on the east coast but far and few from how many i have had out west . just my 2 cents 



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

The first trip snow boarding I remember the hill I go board at being almost a complete sheet of ice. The place where ambulances pick injured people out of the place was by the bunny hill that I was trying to learn on. I remember a steady stream of ambulances coming and leaving with people that night. There were plenty of people cruising like it was no problem. I have to admit if I think conditions are going to be icey like that I don't go, the falls are just so much harder on the ice. All hear from people here is that doesn't happen out west, but sounds like that is not the case. When people describe conditions as being icy to me that means there is very little snow, and the ski/board surface is almost totally iced over.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

I rarely see what passes for ice here, but when I do, there is rarely not a way to go around the patch or hop over most of it... I hear it is different out east, and I dont care to ever see it thank you very much. I believe I would avail myself of the services of a moving truck rental company if I were to find myself faced such atrocious conditions. Ice is for cocktails my friends.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Utah snow.....*

I don't know if you guys are aware but we have a giant effing lake filled with salt.....hence the lower density and the "greatest snow on earth"....as wolfie can explain in detail.... the clouds draw the salty lake water and then it gets dumped in the mountains


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> I don't know if you guys are aware but we have a giant effing lake filled with salt.....hence the lower density and the "greatest snow on earth"....as wolfie can explain in detail.... the clouds draw the salty lake water and then it gets dumped in the mountains



well fuck no wonder I never catch any fish out there


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Teehee....hey burrito, Ny Infamous'x2 are coming to town...you wanna try and meet up with us??


----------

